# How to attach a radio shack SPL meter to a boom mic stand?



## angryht (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd like to get a boom mic stand for REW measurements. For now I have the radio shack spl meter (older analog model 33-2050) just attached to a tripod; but from what I've read, the boom mic stand is the way to go. Do I need anything special to attach the meter to the mic stand? I thought I saw some threaded piece previously but can't find the thread or maybe it was for something else.


----------



## angryht (Nov 23, 2006)

I think I found the answer at Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/CM01-Camera-Digital-Recorder-Adapter/sim/B001GWCC4I/2


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

To be safe,

I would suggest you might take your Radio shack SLM into a Radio Shack and ask if they sell an adapter that goes between the meter and a mic stand .


OTOH, camera stand threads are typically a standard size, as are mic stand threads / so with a bit more research you should be able to really narrow down what you need ( from the list behind this pic ) ; 
   .



PS : I just threaded a 1/4 -20 bolt into the receptacle of my Radio Shack SLM .


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Or, there is always duct tape. :R


----------



## angryht (Nov 23, 2006)

Excellent answers both. Thanks. Actually, I decided to stick with the tripod with a 2FT piece of all-thread coupled to it, and extend it to the listening position. Oh yeah, I had to anchor one side of the tripod with a brick. All said, it works great and the spl meter is right where I want it. Maybe later I'll get the boom mic stand. This will work for now.


----------



## tattoo_Dan (Jan 17, 2009)

angryht said:


> I'd like to get a boom mic stand for REW measurements. For now I have the radio shack spl meter (older analog model 33-2050) just attached to a tripod; but from what I've read, the boom mic stand is the way to go. Do I need anything special to attach the meter to the mic stand? I thought I saw some threaded piece previously but can't find the thread or maybe it was for something else.



you don't have to give up toying with the mic stand idea,I bought these 2 stands at pawn shops in the last couple weeks for $10 each ! pawn shops are an excellent source for pro audio equipment at great prices.


----------



## PTAaron (Feb 16, 2012)

I just use my camera tripod - screws right into the threads on the SPL meter.
My tripod has a Manfrotto ball head mount on it so I can adjust it pretty much infinitely to position the SPL meter exactly where I need it... so I really like the setup.


----------



## angryht (Nov 23, 2006)

That Manfrotto ball head is very interesting! 

For now, here is a photo of what I did. It's just a piece of 1/4" all-thread attached to the tripod's 1/4" mounting plate screw via 1/4" coupling screw. It allows me to put the SPL meter in just the right location without touching the couch. It's counter balanced by placing a brick at the opposite leg of the tripod.


----------

